# Bersa Pistols



## Deadwood

I have a Bersa UC9 and a BT22 pistols, and both of them are excellent. I had to buy the 9mm from a picture as the so called local dealer - Gander Mtn. - didn't have any in stock. I was surprised when I opened the box and found the quality of the pistol. Not only that ,it fit comfortably in my hand. The finish is in Black Matte and very satisfactory. I purchased it last Oct. and have almost 2000 rounds through it without any major problems. It is a very accurate pistol and is very smooth shooting. It will be my EDC when WI finally gets it's CC program going.

A little over a month ago I bought the Bersa T22 and am very happy with it. It is a little picky on ammo and prefers the CCI Mini_Mags and CCI Blazers which it shoots best. I have almost 500 rounds through it and it too is a excellent shooting pistol. 

Bersa's are very under rated and make a fine quality pistol for the money. They are almost a steal at the prices you can buy them for. Both of them are easy to break down and clean.

If you want a fine quality pistol for the money you can't go wrong with these pistols. The 9mm is one of the best pistols in the line. You can learn more by going to Bersa Chat.com and meeting all of the people who own Bersa's and get some real feed back from them.


----------



## tex70

Deadwood

I think you're spot-on about Bersa. Got my Thunder Plus three days ago. Figured I couldn't miss for the price. Turns out this is a great little shooter. Put 200 through her yesterday without flaw. 

My wife and daughter will not shoot anything but 380. The Walther look-a-like blowbacks fit the bill. My daughter stole my CZ 83 several months ago so I figured my new Bersa would replace it. Now my wife favors my Thunder. What's a guy to do? Just plain fun to shoot.

These are both very accurate pistols. Neither really needed a break-in. Great buys. I'll check out the Bersa Chat.com


----------



## Deadwood

You will enjoy the Bersa Chat com. Everyone is very helpful, as they all own Bersa's There is a lot of kidding, a few nut jobs along with it. Have a great time with that new pistol. You will end up buying more Bersa's, as most people do. Take a look at Buds Guns for great prices on them.


----------



## MitchellB

Great forum too. I bought my (used) Bersa .45 after reading so many great reviews on their products. I was a little disappointed that I had to do some minor tweaking to the internals to get it to load properly, but everything works fine now. It has been very dependable ever since though.


----------



## trailblazer

MitchellB;

the carolina members of BC are getting together in october for another meet & shoot. can you join us this time?

there is a 'sticky" in the general forum with preliminary info.

Bersa Chat Forum

TB


----------



## cluznar

I carry a Bersa Thunder .380 loaded with Corbon Pwrball ammo in an IWB holster and trust it completely. Bersa guns are reliable and shoot well.


----------



## chessail77

I own a Bersa and it is a solid, reliable firearm


----------



## TGeneC

The darn things are like Lays Potato Chips, you can't have just one. Started with a Thunder Plus .380, got my wife a Thunder .380 with three deluxe magazines, got myself a Thunder UC 9mm, and then not being happy with the cost of .380 ammo I bought both of us Thunder .22's. Now I want the Concealed Carry.

I'm NOT addicted. I can stop anytime I want. I just don't want to. :mrgreen:


----------



## SteveC

I've had my Thunder .32 for three days. In the course of shopping for a new .32 I didn't like hardly anything out there, but I had a chance to shoot my buddy's .380 and liked the platform. Even so I was really impressed when I got mine. Beautiful pistol, tightly put together, and when I took it down to clean and lube before the first shoot I almost needn't have bothered. I'm almost glad my gunsmith told me he couldn't find the part to fix my other .32 (Hege Waffen AP66 - and I think I found the part!). 200 rounds without a hint of a problem and it's become my favorite (after my Glock 19).


----------



## Tnic

Greetings gang!

New to the forum, but not new to guns and I'm about to renew my relationship with pistols after a very long absence.

I'm about to close a private deal on a Bersa Thunder UC Pro .45 ACP and picking it up next week. I've probably seen every youtube vid on this gun and I think I could field strip it blindfolded by now. I have yet to see a negative review on this pistol so I'm pretty stocked that I found this one. About the only complaint is the difficulty finding a good holster for it. 

This one comes with three mags and a Fobus paddle holster that doesn't fare well at all in reviews. I'll be replacing that first thing as I really want more positive retention and Bersa has some nice leather for $55.

Just to head off the safety nuts. I'm retired after 30 years of military service and do have plenty of weps safety under my belt, just mostly m16 (expert year after year). I grew up plinking in the back yard so guns and safety are not a new concept at all. I just haven't had a pistol since my Army MP days (1911A1 HUAH) as there was just never enough spare cash to justify the expense.

I didn't notice any .45 threads here, gonna hafta change that.


Tim

.45 ACP Because shooting twice is just silly.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*I am a Bersa fanboy for one reason and only that one reason,,,*

I am a Bersa fanboy for one reason and only that one reason,,,

There pistols simply work as advertised.

I own a Thunder 22 and a Thunder 380 that perform flawlessly.

I have three friends who have bought Bersa's after shooting mine,,,
Two Thunder 22's and one Thunder 380,,,
They are all as reliable as mine.

Aarond

.


----------



## Tnic

Well I just got off the phone and I'm the proud papa of a sweet little Doutone Thunder .45 Pro. I take delivery next Saturday.

I'm stoked!

Agree completely with ya Aarond. I have yet to find a negative review on these things. They seem to go bang every time.


----------

